# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  SMS dashurie

## two-head-eagle

* Pershendetje te gjtheve.
Po e hap kete teme: "SMS dashurie" duke vazhduar me nje sms dashurie dhe duke ju ftuar te gjitheve qe te merrni pjese dhe te shkruani sms-et e juaja per dashuri ne kete teme.*


Pa ty botoa e humb kuptimin, pa ty djelli e humb shkelqimin, pa ty dita nuk errsohet, pa ty nata nuk kalohet, pa ty endrra nuk enderrohet, pa ty jeta jo, jo nuk kalohet!!!  




Me rrespekt 
nga 
Ermali

----------


## EXODUS

* Hymni I Dashurise *  

_E dua Dashurine si Toka --> Diellin
E dua Dashurine si Trëndafilat --> Shiun
E dua Dashurine si Pemët --> Dheun.
E dua Dashurine si Peshqit --> Ujin

E dua Dashurine si Nëna --> Foshnjën
E dua Dashurine si Femija --> Gjirin
E dua Dashurine si Mbreti --> Fronin
E dua Dashurine më shumë se Jeta
Se Jeta nuk ka kuptim pa Dashuri _  

*    <<EXODUS......Infinitely, Loyal To Perfection>>*

----------


## two-head-eagle

Dielli ka rreze - Deti ka dallge  Dua te te puth  Por ti je shum large!!!

----------


## two-head-eagle

Dashuria nuk eshte te gjesh nje njeri me te cilin mund te jetosh, Dashuria eshte te gjesh nje njeri pa te cilin nuk mundesh te jetosh!!!

----------


## Flava

Sonte yjet pikturojne emrin tend ne nje  faqe qielli, nata vesh aromen tende dhe une dua te te shoh....Thuam ku te te gjej...

----------


## two-head-eagle

Shkronjat fillojne me ABC  Numrat fillojne me 123  Notat fillojne me DO RE MI  Dashuria fillon me MUA edhe me TY!!!

----------


## two-head-eagle

Kur te dashurohesh ulu dhe mendo thuaj vetes ruaju mos gabo, fjala dashuri sa lehte shqipetohet, Dashuria e vertete shum rende mund tfitohet!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## two-head-eagle

Jam nje pike vese ne mengjesin pranverore, Do rreshqas po me mbajte ne dore, Po me le ne diell, do avullohem, do tres, E me lejo te lutem ne zemren tende te jetoj, te mbes.

----------


## two-head-eagle

Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Po perse nuk shkruani edhe juve ndonje sms dashurie, apo nuk ua shkuan dot dora ate qe u thote zemra? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mirela

Dashuri te urrej. Urrej qe rastisa nje here te te takoja dhe me genjeve qe heren e pare. Nuk prite dot te genjeje tek e dyta ose e treta por tek e para qe kur te te urreja te te urreja me gjithe shpirt, c'them edhe une .....Urrej dashurine qe nuk egziston por qe e bejme ne te egzistoje me zor, urrej faktin qe gjithnje vret, urrej qe kam qene mbreme pa gjume gjithe natin per fajin tend o dashuri, urrej qe qava gjithe diten e dites sot per ty, dhe urrej qe mbaroje me kaq dhe qe e bere zemren time qe mos besoje me.

Me falni per gjithe kete urrejtje por sa jam ndare nga njeri qe mendoja se doja.

----------


## two-head-eagle

Nese ti me don ma thuaje te verteten, sdo ta jap veç zemren por por ta jap dhe jeten, Nese ke zemer ndaje bashk me mua, Nese ke fjale me thuaj te duuuua!!!

----------


## two-head-eagle

Ne fund te livadhit gjeta nje lajthi, te dua me zemer e jo me tradheti, te dua me shpirt te dua me zemer deshiroj te kemi te njejtin mbiemer !!!

----------


## two-head-eagle

Ne gjume kur rashe ne enderr te pashe, ne kembe u ngrita emrin tend bertita!!!

----------


## Klaraaa

Si llambe e shuar 
pres
nje dore e ngrohte te me preke
dhe perseri
drite te buroj.

----------


## Klaraaa

Sikur toka te ishte leter
dhe qielli boje
nuk do shkruaja gje tjeter
vecse Te Dashuroj!


ps nga vitet e adoleshences, 15-16 vjece

----------


## XxAlesiAxX

Nje djale kishte ndaluar disa here nje vajze ne rruge dhe kjo nuk e pyeste fare. Ky i shkreti kishte provuar te gjitha menyrat dhe nuk po i ecte. Nje dite e provoi keshtu:


Vieni ti ragaza, 
vieni ti me mua
Une te love ty shume,
You  perche oqi mua?
lol

----------


## two-head-eagle

Per peshqit eshte lumi, Per pleqte eshte gjumi, Per femijet eshte keksi, Ndersa per te rinjet eshte *s...i*

----------


## two-head-eagle

Jeta pa ty si djelli pa drite, edhe pse ske durim te lutem me prit, Jeta pa ty, si oqeani pa uje, kur vuan ti edhe une me ty vuaj, Jeta pat y si sahara pa zalle, kur te bashkohem me ty atehere do jam gjalle...

----------


## two-head-eagle

Kur te pyet dikush a don ndokend, mendo ne mua dhe thuaj askend!!!

----------


## two-head-eagle

Sikur zemra te mos trokase - sikur goja te mos flase  sikur syri te mos shikoje  atehere do te harroje.

----------

